# Your 10 most and least favorite plants



## Cavan Allen

Let's do a top (and bottom) ten list. The following are merely my personal opinions, so please only take them as such. It'll be interesting to see what everyone says!

My favorites in no particular order:
_
Bolbitis heudelotii_
_Rotala pusilla_
_Ludwigia sp._ 'Guinea'
_Cryptocoryne parva_
_Hemianthus callitrichoides_
_Polygonum hydropiperoides_
_Cyperus helferi
Hygrophila balsamica_
_Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_
_Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata_ 'Cuba'

Plants I'm not too crazy about in no particular order:

_Utricularia gibba_
_Hygrophila polysperma_ 'sunset'
_C. cordata_ 'rosanervig'
_Lemna minor
Bacopa monnieri
Lobelia cardinalis_ - normal form
_Tonina sp._ 'Belem'
_Polygonum caespitosum
Najas guadalupensis_
_Echinodorus parviflorus_ 'Tropica'


----------



## Jdinh04

*Favorites:*
Ludwigia sp. guinea
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Limnophilia aromatica
Pogostemon helferi
Blyxa japonica
Anubias barteri var. coffefolia
Ammania sp. bonsai
Taiwan moss
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Riccia sp. 'Dwarf'

*Least Favorites:*
Aponogeton boivinianus
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton madagascariensis
Echinodorus berteroi
Echinodorus cordifolius
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Egleria fluctuans
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Saururus cernuus


----------



## AaronT

*Favorites:*
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea'
Utricularia graminifolia
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguaia'
Hygrophila balsamica
Anubias nana 'narrow leaf'
Rotala macrandra 'green'
Rotala rotundifolia 'colorata'
Eriocaulon sp. 'Matto Grosso'

*Least Favorites*
Lemna minor
Utricularia gibba
Sagittaria subulata
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Hygrophila polysperma 'tropic sunset'
Hygrophila sp. 'Ceylon'
Myriophylum mattogrossense
Java moss
Rorippa aquatica
Echinodorus sp. 'harbich'


----------



## mousky

Least favourite:

Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed
Duck weed


----------



## Raul-7

Favorite:
P. stellata
B. japonica
A. nana var. 'petite'
C. helferi
H. verticillata 
D. diandra
M. pter. 'Phillipine'
L. glandulosa
A. reineckii 'pink'
H. callitrichoides 

Least Favorite:
G. spilanthoides 
L. minor
Cardamine lyrata 
Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' 
Egeria densa
E. bleheri
C. pontederiifolia 
E. azurea
Juncus repens 
B. monnieri


----------



## BryceM

Favorites (no particular order):

Blyxa japonica
Blyxa auberti
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hydrocotyle leukocephala
Didiplis diandra
Crypt lucens
P. stellatus
Alternanthera reinekii
Riccia fluitans
Bacopa carolina

Least favorite:
Hemianthus callitrichoides (listed in both - love/hate relationship  )
Dwarf Sag.
Aponogeton sp's
Cabomba carolina
Java moss
Hygrophila difformis
Nymphaea sp's
Anything floating


----------



## DataGuru

Well.. you guys can send me all your duckweed and I'll feed it to my goldfish! LOL

I really can't say that I have any plants I don't like.

My favorite right now is a kliener bar sword.


----------



## hooha

well, I can try top and bottom 5:

Top 5:
Ludwigia sp. 'guinea'
Limnophila sp. 'mini'
Rotala repens 'rubin'
Hemianthus micromanthoides
Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'


Bottom 5:
Wolfia
Wolfia
Wolfia
Lemna minor
Stargrass


----------



## Aquadise

Favorite:
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Eichornia Azurea
Ammania Gracilis
Polygonum K.
Ludwigia Inclinata
Barclaya longifolia
Didiplis diandra
Hemigraphis traian
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Downoi

Least Favorite:
Duckweed
Potamogeton gayi
Najas Grass
Glosso
Hygrophila sp. Red
Hornwort
Blyxa Japonica
Bacopa Monnieri
Bacopa caroliniana
Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'


----------



## gacp

Love most:
Echinodorus tenellus
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Eleocharis sp. "grande" (un-IDed Buenos Aires native)
Limnobium spongium
Salvinia sp.
Potamogeton sp. "enano" (un-IDed Buenos Aires native)
Potamogeton gayii
Egeria densa
Heteranthera zosterifolia


Love least:
Cryptocoryne spp. (just expensive copies of Echinodorus for snobs  )
all Echinodorus deformed varieties
pondweeds
Windelov Java fern
most red plants (when they look unnatural)
Riccia when tied down


----------



## cs_gardener

All my favorites are easy care plants. In no particular order:

Bolbitis heudelotii
Java fern narrow leaf
Kleiner bar sword
Red rubin sword
Tropica sword
Cryptocornes  (love 'em all, but these are the best)
. . . wendtii (all colors)
. . . pontederifolia
. . . spiralis
Ludwigia repens
Rotala indica (especially the bunch in front of the window that is pink all the way down to the substrate)

My least favorite plants are anything that catches my eye and refuses to grow in a low-tech tank.


----------



## jpmtotoro

hate:

duck weed




this concludes this portion of the survey, have a good day!


----------



## xcooperx

My Favorite in any order

Rotala sp. Green
Anubias
Elantine Triandra
Rotala Macranda
Lobelia small form
L. Aromatica
Stargrass
Downoi

And those Not so Much

Crypts
Fern
Hygrophilia
Bacopa


----------



## banderbe

I haven't been in this hobby long enough to have ten favorites and ten least favorites but..

Favorites:

Blyxa japonica
L. pantanal
L. guinea
Cyperus helferi
bacopa caroliniana
glossostigma elatinoides
echinodorus tenellus
alternanthera reineckii

least favorite:

dwarf sag.
riccia fluitans
potamogeton gayi


----------



## banderbe

I killed the thread..


----------

